# Adorable new baby!



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

This is Charlie, our new Russian blue dumbo baby. He is so cute, I can't help ooh-ing and aah-ing when I see him <3


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

He really is adorable. I didn't use to think much of dumbos but having seen pictures like this I may add one to my mischief next time we expand!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

oh.my.goodness. cutest little beb. Love the name too.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such a cutie


----------



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

Aww such a cutie  I love blue colorings


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

soooo cute


----------



## Serenity (Apr 14, 2014)

My heart has officially melted.


----------

